#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Какие гелугские ламы постоянно живут в Москве?

## Pasha

3 если не ошибаюсь попытка.  :Smilie: 
Никак не могу найти рядом живущего учителя.

----------


## Вантус

> 3 если не ошибаюсь попытка. 
> Никак не могу найти рядом живущего учителя.


Чтоб в соседнем доме жил?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.07.2012), Zarina (16.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да чтоб ещё и акал, как принято.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

лучше соседом или родственником был
хотя бы дальним

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Санджай-лама.

----------


## Нико

Нгаванг Тукдже. Сейчас.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Чтоб в соседнем доме жил?


Ишо лучше в соседней квартире. И чтобы сразу все ванги передал.

----------


## Pasha

все вам хахоньки я ж серьезного гуру ищу .
Огласите весь список пожалуйсто .

----------


## Джыш

> все вам хахоньки я ж серьезного гуру ищу .
> Огласите весь список пожалуйсто .


А вышеозначенные двое чем не устроили?

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> А вышеозначенные двое чем не устроили?


Санджай Лама кто то вроде патриарха, врятли возьмет в ученики.
Нгаванг Тукдже не знаю, но хотелось бы больше узнать, чтоб хоть кто нибудь взял.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Санджай Лама кто то вроде патриарха, врятли возьмет в ученики.
> Нгаванг Тукдже не знаю, но хотелось бы больше узнать, чтоб хоть кто нибудь взял.)


Да что вы мучаетесь в самом деле. Подойдите к любому и спросите. Еще не факт, что тот кто вам понравится возмёт вас в ученики. Может пройти не день и не два, а гораздо больше. По своему опыту говорю

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ... врятли возьмет в ученики.
> .. чтоб хоть кто нибудь взял.)


А что значит взять в ученики? Приходите на учения геше Тугдже, станете его учеником.

----------

Lungrig (12.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

а как же говорят ,что мантру лучше всего получать от своего учителя?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а как же говорят ,что мантру лучше всего получать от своего учителя?


Мантру? Вы хотели сказать посвящения? Тут главное чтобы учитель от кого вы получаете - не был нарушителем обетов. Учителей может быть не один.
Но если вы спрашиваете про коренного, значит вы его еще не нашли (а может и не знаете что это за зверь). Если бы нашли, то уже не спрашивали бы. А для того чтобы найти - не надо искать по территориальному признаку. Толкьо коренной будет следить за вашим продвижением, если случится найти такого. Но он тоже должен знать, что вы стали его учеником, а не только вы себе это представить.

----------


## Pasha

не надо искать по территориальному признаку.
почему?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не надо искать по территориальному признаку.
> почему?


Да потому что может получиться, что именно ваш коренной учитель живет где-нибудь в Непале, а не здесь. Тем более вы и со школой не определились к тому же. А это тоже важный фактор в начале
Вспомните историю Марпы. Ведь ньингма до Марпы существовала. И ничто ему не мешало учиться у ньингмапинских учителей. Или вспомните Речунгпу. У него, если память не изменяет, было два коренных (если не больше). И чтобы получать учения он также отправлялся в Индию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Санджай Лама кто то вроде патриарха, врятли возьмет в ученики.


Он не патриарх, а представитель БТСР в Москве. Если вы собрались спать у него на коврике под дверью или даже ходить на ежедневные занятия, то наверное да, вряд-ли.

----------

Карма Палджор (11.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

Вы упорно не слышите, что вам тут талдычат уже несколько тем подряд. Как же Вы собираетесь слушать учителя? Вам пока учитель не нужен.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), Артем Тараненко (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Вы упорно не слышите, что вам тут талдычат уже несколько тем подряд. Как же Вы собираетесь слушать учителя? Вам пока учитель не нужен.


в каком смысле талдычат . Простите о чем?Пока что знаки препинания расставлять учат ,я расставляю  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> в каком смысле талдычат . Простите о чем?


Да всё о том же. Алекс уже просто не выдержал. Вы похоже хотите, чтоыб вам учителя преподнесли - типа вот, можно обращаться.
*Это ваш учитель, за вас его никто не выберет. Соответственно надо самому напрягаться очень сильно. Или по-вашему сейчас тех требований как раньше уже нет? Многие приезжают, обращайтесь к ним пока не найдёте своего.*

А если подходить так, как это делаете вы в этой теме, то действителньо про поиск учителя пока можно забыть.. .и возможно надолго.
Точно не помню, но кажется была история про то как один юноша подошел к монаху с просьбой научить Дхарме. Кажется в истории монах его окунул головой в бассейн и держал пока пузыри не пошли. А потом еще добавил что-то такое - вот когда будет Дхарма нужна как воздух - тогда и приходи.

----------

Alex (11.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), Надежда Аникина (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

я просто хотел найти кто ближе, потому что думал, что электронной почтой учителя не пользуются)

----------


## Pasha

а раз интернет есть ,значит можно и повыбирать и подальше.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Пардон, что зашел в тибетский раздел. Pashatnt, а зачем вам учитель, и вообще Дхамма, чего вы хотите достичь? Вы с целью определились?

----------

Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Да я искренне хочу помочь людям с пардон больной нервной системой, но в данном воплощении  мало возможностей.

----------


## Джыш

Wolf, ну кто вас за язык тянул?)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да я искренне хочу помочь людям с пардон больной нервной системой, но в данном воплощении  мало возможностей.


Вы могли бы пояснить, что вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Pasha

ты себе не представляешь сколько людей томятся взаперти по 4 -8 месяцев, в тесных помещениях ,почти не гуляя ,а сколько молодежи здают в интернаты на всю жизнь, и какие это мучения.
адекватную почти всегда молодеж.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ты себе не представляешь сколько людей томятся взаперти по 4 -8 месяцев, в тесных помещениях ,почти не гуляя ,а сколько молодежи здают в интернаты на всю жизнь, и какие это мучения.
> адекватную почти всегда молодеж.


А как Вы хотите помочь именно этим людям?

----------

Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ты себе не представляешь сколько людей томятся взаперти по 4 -8 месяцев, в тесных помещениях ,почти не гуляя ,а сколько молодежи здают в интернаты на всю жизнь, и какие это мучения.
> адекватную почти всегда молодеж.


Вы конкретно чему научиться в буддизме хотите? Какие навыки обрести, или развить? Какой главной цели, практикуя Дхамму хотите достичь?
Если вы хотите помогать людям, то для этого совершенно не обязательно учиться у буддийских учителей.

----------

Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> А как Вы хотите помочь именно этим людям?


как минимум материально 
как максимум с помощью сидх

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

стану в следующей жизни ученым изобрету лекарство

----------


## Леонид Ш

> стану в следующей жизни ученым изобрету лекарство


Станьте в этой. Зачем на потом откладывать?

P.S. ИМХО не нужен вам пока буддизм.

----------


## Pasha

> Станьте в этой. Зачем на потом откладывать?
> 
> P.S. ИМХО не нужен вам пока буддизм.


почему я сам испытываю каждый год, кроме последних двух что то вроде просветления.Оно есть и зависит от ума.Потом только плохо(

----------


## Джыш

> P.S. ИМХО не нужен вам пока буддизм.


С чего вы взяли?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> почему я сам испытываю каждый год, кроме последних двух что то вроде просветления.Оно есть и зависит от ума.Потом только плохо(


После просветления плохо не бывает. :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> P.S. ИМХО не нужен вам пока буддизм.


Буддизм нужен всем..только не все об этом знают. :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

ладно. пора отписываться. и так всё сказал что хотел. автору - удачных поисков. так лет десять может точно уйдёт.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Буддизм нужен всем..только не все об этом знают.


Дхамма нужна только тем - у кого мало пыли в глазах. Но не буду продолжать, т.к. это тибетский раздел, а в ваджраяне Дхамма наверное нужна всем.

----------


## Pasha

> После просветления плохо не бывает.


я был сначала по ту сторону печали совершенно сщаслив и спокоен ,а потом постепенно пришла дипрессия ,
ИМХО похоже на книгу мертвых по впечатлениям.
( слава богу прошло еще лето прожить и все)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дхамма нужна только тем - у кого мало пыли в глазах. Но не буду продолжать, т.к. это тибетский раздел, а в ваджраяне Дхамма наверное нужна всем.


В _махаяне_ Дхарма нужна всем (а особенно тем, кто ищет соприкосновения с ней и кто желает помочь себе и другим) - и для этого есть восемдесят четыре тысячи способов, подходящим различным типам существ. В том числе - для тех, у кого различные болезни, которые ограничивают возможности практики. 

У меня сложилось ощущение, что хоть Pashatnt может в чём-то и ограничен, в том числе - патологической упрямостью, зато если будет правильно практиковать какие-то минимумы с таким постоянством, то перспективы явно лучше, чем у многих эрудированных и интеллектуальных буддистов.

Вообще тут какие-то "Цветы для Элджернона", евпочя.

----------

Джыш (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 3 если не ошибаюсь попытка. 
> Никак не могу найти рядом живущего учителя.


На первом этапе заниматься с каким-либо геше может быть подобным репетиторству школьника с профессором МГУ. Т.е. можно, конечно к профессору на индивидуальыне занятия походить. Если денег хватит. И это будет очень престижно: "у меня репетирор - профессор". Но часто достаточо, для приобретения начальных навыков в какой-либо науке, попрактиковаться со студентом-старшекурсником. И дешевле будет, и профессора зря не потревожите. Консультации профессора нужны тогда, когда студент и аспирант достигнут потолка в знаниях. В противном случае может просто сложиться ситуация, когда профессор расскажет, а вместить вы не сможете.

А ещё проще базовые знания получить методом самообразования.Т.е накопить минимальны базис из щедрости, нравственности и основ Дхаммы, можно и без учителя. В качестве бесплатного бонуса сообщу, что мотивация для изучения Дхаммы, в виде развития иддхи - неправильна. Вы уже не на том пути.

----------

Alex (12.07.2012), Bob (12.07.2012), Kit (15.07.2012), Гханта (06.07.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.07.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Карма Палджор (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Румакина Мария (11.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

21 июля Ело ринпоче передает посвящение Ямантаки в Улан-Удэ на Лысой горе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ишо лучше в соседней квартире. И чтобы сразу все ванги передал.


Желательно во сне, чтоб не париться

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да я искренне хочу помочь людям с пардон больной нервной системой, но в данном воплощении  мало возможностей.


Мож лучше в мед?

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Карма Палджор (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Мож лучше в мед?


я учиться люблю ,но боюсь кончается обычно дипрессией)
поэтому читаю мантру Будды медицины чтоб стать буддой целителем .Не сидха главная цель.

----------


## Вантус

> я учиться люблю ,но боюсь кончается обычно дипрессией)
> поэтому читаю мантру Будды медицины чтоб стать буддой целителем .Не сидха главная цель.


Таким образом не станешь буддой. Хоть 100500 прочти. А если вы страдаете эндогенной депрессией, обратитесь к психиатру. Он вам выпишет лекарства и вы сможете нормально жить и работать. Буддизм для этого совершенно не нужен.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.07.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Таким образом не станешь буддой. Хоть 100500 прочти. А если вы страдаете эндогенной депрессией, обратитесь к психиатру. Он вам выпишет лекарства и вы сможете нормально жить и работать. Буддизм для этого совершенно не нужен.


Спасибо уже обратился пью второй год не болею.А буддизм нужен всем кто вечно крутится в сансаре.
Хотя наверно он нужен только таким как вы, чтобы блистать на форумах эрудицией и играть на нервах.
4 месяца в больнице не стоят пары ценичных слов в форуме. Поверьте это тяжелая  карма.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), Рейко (25.03.2015), Эделизи (08.08.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Pashatnt вы себе традицию написали Джонанг, а ищите Гелугпинского ламу.
Если вы так собираетесь и лам менять - это пользы не принесет.
Если примете учителя за своего Гуру, а потом откажитесь от него (например, потому что далеко живет) - это будет очень серьезный кармический проступок.
Это как падение, которое практически невозможно исправить - состояние Будды становится недостяжимым, прогресс в практике невозможным.


Насчет Ламы который рядом живет - это не обязательное условие.
Можно 1 раз в год приходить на учение и этого  будет достаточно чтобы развить в себе все реализации.
Есть 2 способа передачи учений и взаимоотношений Учитель-ученик. 
Первый тип - когда Гуру на публичных учениях дает наставления ученикам. 
В таком случае может даже не быть личного общения, а общение происходить на духовном уровне -
ученик все время думает об своем Гуру, развивая преданность. 
Например Далай Лама наверняка не общался лично со многими людьми, которые его считают
своим коренным учителем.
Другой способ - когда в горной пещере, раз в неделю к своему йогину-гуру приходит йогин-ученик,
который практикует на соседней горе. Учитель опрашивает его и дает наставления в соответсвии
с его возможностями.
Могут быть вариации - среднее между этими двумя. 
То что вы ищите, это вариант номер два. 
В таком случае вам надо ехать куда-нибудь в Непал, где, наверное, учение передается в таком виде.
В мегаполисах такого нет. Физически Гуру не может со всеми учениками тесно общаться. У него
просто не хватит на всех времени.
Наилучший вариант для вас - первый. Ходить на учения во время приездов Гуру и развивать преданность в сердце, 
ожидая его нечастых визитов.

----------

Kit (15.07.2012), Аньезка (16.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Например Далай Лама наверняка не общался лично со многими людьми, которые его считают
> своим коренным учителем.


То, что человек считает кого-то коренным учителем не означает, что это действительно его коренной учитель. Если ученик всё время думает о гуру, развивая преданность, а гуру при этом вообще не знает о существовании ученика, мне кажется, нельзя говорить о связи «учитель-ученик». Иначе в живых гуру вообще не было бы необходимости — все бы могли делать гуру-йогу, скажем, Падмасамбхавы, развивая преданность, и этого было бы достаточно для реализации.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Топпер- (17.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Pashatnt вы себе традицию написали Джонанг, а ищите Гелугпинского ламу.
Если вы так собираетесь и лам менять - это пользы не принесет.

Гуру нет если бы был я бы на форуме бывал бы редко.

----------


## Клим Самгин

> То, что человек считает кого-то коренным учителем не означает, что это действительно его коренной учитель. Если ученик всё время думает о гуру, развивая преданность, а гуру при этом вообще не знает о существовании ученика, мне кажется, нельзя говорить о связи «учитель-ученик». Иначе в живых гуру вообще не было бы необходимости — все бы могли делать гуру-йогу, скажем, Падмасамбхавы, развивая преданность, и этого было бы достаточно для реализации.



Зачем сравнивать Падмасамбхаву, на лекциях которого невозможно побывать и Далай Ламу, от которого можно получить посвящение?
От живого Гуру можно получить хадак или он может благословить - я считаю этого достаточно.
Если Гуру - Будда, то одного взгляда на вас, держащего хадак, уже достаточно для установления связи.

Тибетская пословица: “Гуру подобен огню - если подходишь слишком близко, то обжигаешься; а если стоишь далеко, то не получаешь достаточно тепла”.

----------


## Ондрий

> Зачем сравнивать Падмасамбхаву, на лекциях которого невозможно побывать и Далай Ламу, от которого можно получить посвящение?
> От живого Гуру можно получить хадак или он может благословить - я считаю этого достаточно.
> Если Гуру - Будда, то одного взгляда на вас, держащего хадак, уже достаточно для установления связи.


Цави Лама - тот кто даровал ванг, луг, три. Другие варианты - от лукавого.




> Тибетская пословица: “Гуру подобен огню - если подходишь слишком близко, то обжигаешься; а если стоишь далеко, то не получаешь достаточно тепла”.


В переводе с тибетского на русский - принес подношение и ступай милый, плотно тебя учить не будем. Это ложное отношение к делу. Лопон - учитель который как раз "плотно" общается с учениками.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вторая версия этой пословицы что Гуру подобен дикому зверю для ученика, если ученик подойдет ближе он может его покалечить. В том смысле что ученик пребывая слишком близко к Учителю может начать видеть какие то недостатки в Гуру и это ему навредит и он будет покалечен. Поскольку видение недостатков в Гуру это очень плохо для продвижения по Пути. Но если будет слишком далеко от Гуру то тогда не получит нектар Учений. Он должен находиться не далеко и не близко. Близко может находиться человек такой как Миларепа. Он во всех деяних Марпы видел одни достоинства и думал что это его неблагая карма проявляется когда Марпа ругается на него, изгоняет, обманывает и что-то другое.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Цави Лама - тот кто даровал ванг, луг, три. Другие варианты - от лукавого.
> В переводе с тибетского на русский - принес подношение и ступай милый, плотно тебя учить не будем. Это ложное отношение к делу. Лопон - учитель который как раз "плотно" общается с учениками.


Немного не то. коренной лама не только или не столько тот, кто даровал ванг, лунг и разъяснений. Не стоит путать человека.
Все это еще ничего не значит, если учитель не считает ученика своим личным учеником. Например Пема Дордже Ринпоче считает своими учениками всех, кому всё это даровал. Но не для всех он стал коренным ламой. Так что вариант - даровал лунг, ванг и разъяснения - тоже от лукавого.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Близко может находиться человек такой как Миларепа. Он во всех деяних Марпы видел одни достоинства и думал что это его неблагая карма проявляется когда Марпа ругается на него, изгоняет, обманывает и что-то другое.


И по ходу в обход Марпы, привирая, пытался получить передачи, в которых Марпа отказывал. Неудачный пример. Ты б тогда пример Речунгпы привел бы, у которого было несколько основных учителей.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что вариант - даровал лунг, ванг и разъяснения - тоже от лукавого.


Это необходимое и каноническое определение ДЛЯ ЛАМЫ. Ибо регулярно педалируется тема что "ваш коренной учитель - ЕСДЛ, Цонкапа, Гуру Ринпоче и т.д." не дававшими ученикам ничего или не полным комплектом из этих 3х пунктов (таких людей много), что не верно т.к. лама просто не хочет брать на себя ответственность.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это необходимое и каноническое определение ДЛЯ ЛАМЫ. Ибо регулярно педалируется тема что "ваш коренной учитель - ЕСДЛ, Цонкапа, Гуру Ринпоче и т.д." не дававшими ученикам ничего или не полным комплектом из этих 3х пунктов (таких людей много), что не верно т.к. лама просто не хочет брать на себя ответственность.


Но не для коренного. Коренной может выдавать что-то вообще по крупицам, считая что и ученик должен пахать очень много. Это может как нравиться ученику, так и не нравиться.
Поэтому еще раз прошу не вводить человека в заблуждение

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И по ходу в обход Марпы, привирая, пытался получить передачи, в которых Марпа отказывал. Неудачный пример. Ты б тогда пример Речунгпы привел бы, у которого было несколько основных учителей.


Он сильно желал ванга и думал что Марпа уже не передаст ему ванги и поэтому тайком ушел к его ученику поскольку об этой возможности ему подсказала Дагмема жена Марпы. Он совершил ошибку но преданности Марпе не терял. Насчет привираний не помню, чтобы Миларепа врал Марпе, может Дагмема сказала что не знает куда ушел Миларепа. Потом Марпа обоих отругал. Если бы не твоя ложная доброта он сказал то Миларепе бы не пришлось медитировать для достижения реализаций и он бы достиг реализаций только через прохождение моих испытаний, теперь ему придется медитировать.

----------


## Pasha

пользуясь случаем Пема Рандрол Ринпоче истинный Лама? Смущает то что он чод проводит со всеми желающими.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> пользуясь случаем Пема Рандрол Ринпоче истинный Лама? Смущает то что он чод проводит со всеми желающими.


Пользуясь случаем скажу, что с таким подходом вы не найдете для себя учителя до конца жизни.
Вам никто не мешает изучать тексты, слушать разъяснения и думать.

----------

Pema Sonam (15.07.2012), Аньезка (16.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> пользуясь случаем Пема Рандрол Ринпоче истинный Лама? Смущает то что он чод проводит со всеми желающими.


Сложно Вам будет найти учителя с таким недоверием.Уже второго прекрасного учителя забраковали. Лама Йонтен всем желающим ванг дал,Пема Рандрол чод провёл.. Кто следующий в чёрный список попадёт?

----------

Аньезка (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Сложно Вам будет найти учителя с таким недоверием.Уже второго прекрасного учителя забраковали. Лама Йонтен всем желающим ванг дал,Пема Рандрол чод провёл.. Кто следующий в чёрный список попадёт?


не по канону это что я могу поделать
По Ламриму не все Ламы ведут к просветлению

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не по канону это что я могу поделать
> По Ламриму не все Ламы ведут к просветлению


По какому Канону? Какой канон вы полностью читали? Не смешите.По какому ламриму из десятков ламримов? Вы уверены что ламрим поняли полностью и точно? Можем проведем экспресс-тест? Скажем по ламриму Гампопы?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

по Дже Цонкапе. я имел ввиду не по правилам.

----------


## Pasha

хотя бы правило здравого смысла. Если треть человечества сразу посвятить в Пхову, то все бы мы давно были в чистых землях.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> хотя бы правило здравого смысла. Если треть человечества сразу посвятить в Пхову, то все бы мы давно были в чистых землях.


А у вас собственно есть право судить какой лама настоящий, а какой нет? Это ведь и надорваться можно

----------

Аньезка (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> А у вас собственно есть право судить какой лама настоящий, а какой нет? Это ведь и надорваться можно


еслиб бы я  знал, я не спрашивал

----------


## Кунсанг

Вообще Паша прав в чем-то. Учителя сейчас разные попадаются.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Лично я получил лунг от Пемы Рандрола, повторяю мантру утром и вечером как он сказал, она работает.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сложилось впечатление что некоторые тибетцы приезжают в Россию только зарабатывать деньги. Учение это для заработка. Не для того чтобы ученики реально чего то достигли.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (19.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

То что вам не принесло пользы, для кого-то может быть долгожданным событием.
Подвергать сомнению квалификацию и мотивацию Духовных Наставников - очень опасно.
Если среди них настоящий мастер, а вы его принижаете в своих мыслях - можете списать
себе большое количество позитивной кармы, которую вы копили по крупицам.
Вместо того чтобы ходить по минному полю, лучше видеть всех бодхисаттвами и на мину
не наступите, и кармы поднакопите.

----------

Аньезка (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> хотя бы правило здравого смысла. Если треть человечества сразу посвятить в Пхову, то все бы мы давно были в чистых землях.


Посвящение в Пхову и реализация Пховы - это несколько разное.
Или Вы думаете, что любое посвящение мигом дает реализацию этой практики?

И потом, треть человечества нельзя посвятить в Пхову. Они ею даже не заинтересуются. Тут связь нужна.

----------

Sucheeinennick (19.07.2012), Артем Тараненко (17.07.2012), Дордже (17.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Посвящение в Пхову и реализация Пховы - это несколько разное.


Это самое. Скорее всего имело место не посвящение в пхову, а лунг.  Тем более что передаваемая Пема Рангдрол Ринпоче пхова - обычная из Лонгчен Ньингтхиг.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лично я получил лунг от Пемы Рандрола, повторяю мантру утром и вечером как он сказал, она работает.


И после этого спрашиваете - хороший или нет? Учителя разные для всех. Главное проверить даже не то чтобы знания, а хотя бы чистоту обязательств каким-то образом. Пема Рангдрол Ринпоче в Миндролинге получил вроде как все необходимые передачи (по крайней мере так было написано в письме). Но как он сам потом говорил - на ачарью (дхармачарью) обучения не проходил. Может пройти много лет, если вы сами не начнете изучать что-либо, прежде чем сможете определиться с традицией (хотя разделение на традиции мягко говоря условно).
А чем не подошел тот же л.Йонтен например? Мирянин? Простой лама? Не взял в личные ученики?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Да нет может он лучший Лама но как то странно только пришел и тумо и пхова. Все другие пхову дают избранным и в секрете держат от других.странно это.
А в Ламе сомневаца можно .Ламу надо испытывать как меч кузнец.Это из Ламрима о средней личности Дже Цонкапа.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет может он лучший Лама но как то странно только пришел и тумо и пхова. Все другие пхову дают избранным и в секрете держат от других.странно это.


Кому странно, кому нет. Вы что? Хотите почувствовать себя избранным? Оно того не стоит. Вдобавок не вам же решать что должен или не должен делать тот  или иной лама. А если уж решились получить от кого-то практики и начали сомневаться - забудьте и про практики и про ламу.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Да нет может он лучший Лама но как то странно только пришел и тумо и пхова. Все другие пхову дают избранным и в секрете держат от других.странно это.
> А в Ламе сомневаца можно .Ламу надо испытывать как меч кузнец.Это из Ламрима о средней личности Дже Цонкапа.


Почитайте там еще глава про Карму, раздел "Разъяснение тяжести".




> Тяжкое по *объекту* пустословие:
> ...
> это слова, относящиеся к ссоре, обличению недостатков, спору или раздору...
> хула, порицание, постоянно недовольные слова и неправдивые высказывания в
> адрес родителей, родственников, Учителей и подобных


Раздел "Сила, исходящая из поля"



> Как говорится в "Сутре, символа прихода к зарождению силы веры":
> 
> Тот, кто рассердится на бодхисаттву и отвернется от него, проворчав: "Не буду смотреть на этого негодяя", -
> сотворит безмерно худший поступок, нежели тот, кто, рассердившись на всех существ десяти сторон света,
> заключит их во мрачные тюрьмы. Также и унижающий любого бодхисаттву безмерно больше грешит, нежели
> похититель имущества всех существ Джамбудвипы...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет может он лучший Лама но как то странно только пришел и тумо и пхова. Все другие пхову дают избранным и в секрете держат от других.странно это.
> А в Ламе сомневаца можно .Ламу надо испытывать как меч кузнец.Это из Ламрима о средней личности Дже Цонкапа.


И еще. Чуть не забыл. Причем тут ламрим Цонкапы? В каждой школе и направлении как бы свои ламримы и свои отличительные черты. Что-то вас совсем не туда понесло

----------


## Pasha

Как говорится в "Сутре, символа прихода к зарождению силы веры":

Тот, кто рассердится на бодхисаттву и отвернется от него, проворчав: "Не буду смотреть на этого негодяя", -
сотворит безмерно худший поступок, нежели тот, кто, рассердившись на всех существ десяти сторон света,
заключит их во мрачные тюрьмы. Также и унижающий любого бодхисаттву безмерно больше грешит, нежели
похититель имущества всех существ Джамбудвипы...

Я ничего такого про Ламу не говорил
просто не знаю как на это реагировать

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Я ничего такого про Ламу не говорил
> просто не знаю как на это реагировать


Это на всякий случай :-)

----------


## Нико

> Действительно сравнивать Падмасамбхаву, реализованного будду, постоянно присутствующего в мире в радужном теле и подлинно являющегося каждый десятый лунный день, и Далай-ламу, про которого объективно можно сказать только то, что это очень образованный бхикшу, не стоит.
> 
> От Падмасамбхавы тоже можно получить посвящение, конечно, несколько сложнее, чем от Далай-ламы, но и польза от этого неизмеримо больше.


О чём Вы вообще? Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14-й, проявленный в нашем мире как бхикшу и глава тибетского народа, держатель линий передач всех традиций тиб. буддизма, является не только эманацией Авалокитешвары, но и других махасиддхов, включая Падмасамбхаву. Не все Далай-ламы прошлого были такими. 

А как вам подлинно является Падмасамбхава каждый 10-й лунный день? Не глюки ли это? Смотрите на живого Учителя, пока Его присутствие ещё есть в нашем мире.

КУНДУН -- "всеобъемлющее присутствие".

----------

Аньезка (19.07.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Дордже (17.07.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

мне тоже высказывания Цхултрим Тращи напоминают действия тролля

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я ещё добавлю. Когда не стало присутствия нашего драгоценного Гуру Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, весь мир опустел. Те, кому посчастливилось получать от него лично учения и посвящения, -- по-настоящему везучие люди. Эманация Ананды, Тарантахи и великих махасиддхов. Эх, разве можно кого-либо подобного Ему встретить сейчас?

----------

Аньезка (19.07.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Дордже

Pashatnt а по моему вы ищете супер крутого ламу, который только вам передачи на практики будет давать , а вам от этого будет чувство избранности и гордости. если я прав,вам бы с этим сперва разобраться :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (18.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> мне тоже высказывания Цхултрим Тращи напоминают действия тролля


Ну что уж и потроллить нельзя?

Простите, больше не буду.




> Эх, разве можно кого-либо подобного Ему встретить сейчас?


Можно.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Действительно сравнивать Падмасамбхаву, реализованного будду, постоянно присутствующего в мире в радужном теле и подлинно являющегося каждый десятый лунный день, и Далай-ламу, про которого объективно можно сказать только то, что это очень образованный бхикшу, не стоит.


Я не знаю откуда берёт свои истоки подобная объективистика, но если опираться на частное мнение Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, Сакья Тризина Ринпоче и ряда других великих учителей, видение которых вероятно намного чище видения простых обывателей, то всё же Его Святейшество Далай-лама не просто образованный бхикшу.

Пользуясь такой объективистикой можно с легкостью заявить, что упоминаемый выше Падмасамбхава и др. великие махасиддхи – всего лишь персонажи индийских и тибетских сказок.

----------

Нико (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Эделизи (08.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну что уж и потроллить нельзя?
> 
> Простите, больше не буду.
> 
> 
> 
> Можно.


Примеры.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но как мне кажется, для человека, который только начал интересоваться тибетским буддизмом нет острой необходимости в личном руководстве учителя. Конечно, здорово, когда карма позволяет обрести такое руководство с самого начала, но если этого не происходит, то ничего страшного. 

Не знаю, насколько уместна подобная параллель, но, к примеру, острая необходимость в научном руководителе актуальна для аспиранта, но никак не для первоклассника. Следовательно, для личных взаимоотношений с учителем нужно ещё и «дорасти».

Иногда мне кажется, что для многих из нас желание обрести личное руководство духовного наставника сравни желанию получить всё «на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой», и за этим скрывается элементарная лень и эгоистичное желание почувствовать себя особенным.

Pashatnt, мой дружеский совет состоит в том, что вы можете спокойно посещать лекции геше Нгаванга Тхугдже, который с долговременным визитом находится сейчас в Москве и регулярно дарует Учение. Старайтесь оставаться максимально искренним и применять на практике полученные Вами знания из Ламрима, из лекций геше-ла и из других надёжных источников. Также можете проводить собственный тщательный анализ согласно Ламриму в отношении качеств геше-ла  и не только. На территории России проживают такие опытные учителя как Ело Ринпоче и Шивалха Ринпоче. Можете присмотреться к ним. 

Но не забывайте главного: «Под лежачий камень вода не течёт», и в данном случае собственная инициатива и желание нести личную ответственность за собственное развитие решает очень многое.

В качестве дополнения, для лучшего понимания специфики взаимоотношений учителя-ученика настоятельно рекомендую Вам ознакомиться, как с разделом Библиотеки Берзина, посвящённом теме духовных учителей, так и непосредственно с работой д-ра Берзина «Опора на духовного учителя: построение здоровых взаимоотношений» и той частью работы, где подробно описываются различные типы духовных учителей и духовных искателей. Не менее познавательными являются наставления Ело Ринпоче о качествах благого наставника, и наставления Его Святейшества Далай-ламы о предписании «считать совершенным любое действие учителя».

Также, мне вспомнился ещё один фрагмент из Учений Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, возможно и для Вас данная информация окажется полезной: 



> «Вашими учителями должны быть буддийские тексты» — Его Святейшество Далай-лама
> 
> «Если вы найдёте подлинного учителя, обладающего всеми необходимыми качествами, то таких учителей у вас может быть и десять, и сто, и тысяча», — отметил Его Святейшество Далай-лама в ходе одних из учений в главном храме Дхарамсалы, даруемых по просьбе сингапурской группы. Так тибетский духовный лидер ответил на вопрос одного из слушателей о том, сколько коренных гуру может быть у буддийского практика.
> 
> Вместе с тем, подчеркнул Далай-лама, если подобного полностью квалифицированного учителя найти не удаётся, «лучше учиться у буддийских первоисточников — слов самого Будды Шакьямуни и комментариев к ним индийских и тибетских наставников». Подобный же совет, отметил Его Святейшество, дал перед самой смертью великий тибетский учитель Дронтонпа, основной последователь Джово Атиши, своему ближайшему ученику геше Шараве. 
> 
> «Когда Дронтонпа умирал, его голова покоилась на коленях у геше Шаравы... Геше Шарава, подумав, что со смертью Учителя ему будет не у кого искать руководства, заплакал, и одна из его слёз капнула на голову Дронтонпы. Тот спросил, в чём дело, и геше Шарава поведал Учителю о причине своей скорби. «Не беспокойся ни о чём – когда меня не станет, твоими учителями должны стать великие буддийские философские трактаты», — сказал ученику Дронтонпа», — рассказал Его Святейшество.
> 
> При этом, отметил Далай-лама, для получения обетов и посвящений всё-таки необходим живой учитель, но и здесь, по его словам, «торопиться некуда» — до тех пор, пока не будет найден подлинный гуру.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Нико (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Примеры.


Хотя бы вот Кьябдже Пема Калсанг Ринпоче.

Полагаю, что все реализованные учителя подобны друг другу.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Хотя бы вот Кьябдже Пема Калсанг Ринпоче.
> 
> Полагаю, что все реализованные учителя подобны друг другу.


Цхултрим, хотелось бы всё-таки уяснить, где тот критерий, который, с одной стороны позволяет Вам утверждать, что Далай-лама – это простой образованный бхикшу, а с другой стороны признавать Кьябдже Пема Калсанга Ринпоче в качестве реализованного мастера?

----------

Нико (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Цхултрим, хотелось бы всё-таки уяснить, где тот критерий, который, с одной стороны позволяет Вам утверждать, что Далай-лама – это простой образованный бхикшу, а с другой стороны признавать Кьябдже Пема Калсанга Ринпоче в качестве реализованного мастера?


история одна, с участием Чатрала Ринпоче  :Kiss:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Цхултрим, хотелось бы всё-таки уяснить, где тот критерий, который, с одной стороны позволяет Вам утверждать, что Далай-лама – это простой образованный бхикшу, а с другой стороны признавать Кьябдже Пема Калсанга Ринпоче в качестве реализованного мастера?


Ну вообще-то каждый волен принимать или не принимать как реализованное существо того или иного учителя. На вкус, на цвет сами знаете...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вообще-то каждый волен принимать или не принимать как реализованное существо того или иного учителя. На вкус, на цвет сами знаете...


Блин, Вы в супермаркете, что ли?

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, хотелось бы всё-таки уяснить, где тот критерий, который, с одной стороны позволяет Вам утверждать, что Далай-лама – это простой образованный бхикшу, а с другой стороны признавать Кьябдже Пема Калсанга Ринпоче в качестве реализованного мастера?


Я не утверждал, что Его Святейшество — это непременно всего лишь образованный бхикшу, только подчеркнул, что объективно можно сказать о нём не более этого. В отношении Его Святейшества Кьябдже Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче я необъективен, потому что он входит в линию передачи моей практики. То, что он не бежал в Индию, а практиковал Дхарму в Тибете в течение двадцати лет Культурной Революции, рисковал жизнью ради спасения реликвий, потом занимался реконструкцией монастыря Дзогчен и созданием университета Шри Симха, а впоследствии, несмотря на страшную аварию, которая подорвала его здоровье, отправился в Индию и Непал передавать учения — т.е., другими словами, всю жизнь посвящал и посвящает исключительно сохранению и распространению Дхармы, не позволяет мне усомниться в том, что он —поистине реализованный мастер.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я не утверждал, что Его Святейшество — это непременно всего лишь образованный бхикшу, только подчеркнул, что объективно можно сказать о нём не более этого. В отношении Его Святейшества Кьябдже Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче я необъективен, потому что он входит в линию передачи моей практики. То, что он не бежал в Индию, а практиковал Дхарму в Тибете в течение двадцати лет Культурной Революции, рисковал жизнью ради спасения реликвий, потом занимался реконструкцией монастыря Дзогчен и созданием университета Шри Симха, а впоследствии, несмотря на страшную аварию, которая подорвала его здоровье, отправился в Индию и Непал передавать учения — т.е., другими словами, всю жизнь посвящал и посвящает исключительно сохранению и распространению Дхармы, не позволяет мне усомниться в том, что он —поистине реализованный мастер.


 Объективности нет и быть не может. Поэтому не судите высоких учителей, с которыми лично у Вас "нет кармической связи".

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Блин, Вы в супермаркете, что ли?


Нет, Нико, не в супермаркете. Но считать кого-то реализованным или нет (только по слухам других лиц) - плохой стиль

----------

Wyrd (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Лучше ничего не считать.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

классический уже, видимо, паттерн общения:

Н.: сообщение со смыслом
Собеседник: возражение со смыслом
...
Н.: сообщение со смыслом
Собеседник: возражение со смыслом
Н.: спам/отмазка/ржака/ЧЕ САМЫЙ УМНЫЙ ШТОЛЕ ХАХАХ АПЕЛЬСИН КИТАЕЦ ГИДРАВЛИЧЕСКИЙ ПЛОМБИР


как так жить?  :Frown:

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Я не утверждал, что Его Святейшество — это непременно всего лишь образованный бхикшу, только подчеркнул, что объективно можно сказать о нём не более этого. В отношении Его Святейшества Кьябдже Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче я необъективен, потому что он входит в линию передачи моей практики. То, что он не бежал в Индию, а практиковал Дхарму в Тибете в течение двадцати лет Культурной Революции, рисковал жизнью ради спасения реликвий, потом занимался реконструкцией монастыря Дзогчен и созданием университета Шри Симха, а впоследствии, несмотря на страшную аварию, которая подорвала его здоровье, отправился в Индию и Непал передавать учения — т.е., другими словами, всю жизнь посвящал и посвящает исключительно сохранению и распространению Дхармы, не позволяет мне усомниться в том, что он —поистине реализованный мастер.


Видите ли, Цхультрим, далеко не все разделяют мнение о том, что вынужденный побег Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Индию — факт негативный. То, что новые обстоятельства в изгнании как-то негативно повлияли на практическое освоение Его Святейшеством Дхармы также не находит каких-либо подтверждений. Достижения же Его Святейшества в области сохранения и распространения Дхармы переоценить довольно сложно, поскольку объёмы проделанной им на сегодняшний день работы объективно значительно превышают те достижения Кьябдже Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче, о которых вы упомянули, что, безусловно, никоим образом не умаляет его заслуг.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> То что вам не принесло пользы, для кого-то может быть долгожданным событием.
> Подвергать сомнению квалификацию и мотивацию Духовных Наставников - очень опасно.
> Если среди них настоящий мастер, а вы его принижаете в своих мыслях - можете списать
> себе большое количество позитивной кармы, которую вы копили по крупицам.
> Вместо того чтобы ходить по минному полю, лучше видеть всех бодхисаттвами и на мину
> не наступите, и кармы поднакопите.


Согласен что карма позитивная спишется, если принижать в своих мыслях подлинного Гуру, но подвергать сомнению квалификацию Духовных Наставников пока вы их еще не приняли как Гуру это не то что не опасно, это необходимо. Говорится что прежде чем принять кого-то Учителем вы должны его хорошенько проверять. Как согласуются его деяния с тем что он говорит или насколько Учение которое дает Учитель соответствует Слову Будды. Ведь какой-нибудь наставник может сказать что убивать это может быть хорошо как обманул Ангулималу его Учитель брахман. Говорится в Учении что люди выбирая лошадь очень придирчиво ее выбирают, смотрят ее зубы и т.д. или если сейчас получается, то машину. Читают все о машине в интернете, все отзывы, сравнивают с другими и т.д. Но если дело встало за выбором Учителя или Учения то сразу принимают и потом после того как выбрали начинают уже изучать - хорошее или не очень. То есть сначала купил машину и потом стал ее изучать что это за машина. Кедруб ринпоче также проверял Ламу Цонкапу, не принимал сразу как Гуру, хотя слава Ламы Цонкапы была уже велика и у него были тысячи учеников. То есть Кедруб ринпоче даже на отзывы не обращал внимания. Только после того как он сам убедился в том что Лама Цонкапа подлинный Гуру, принял его Учителем и потом не расставался с ним никогда. Он сказал что для того чтобы проверить хорош ли барабан, нужно в него ударить.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Согласен что карма позитивная спишется, если принижать в своих мыслях подлинного Гуру, но подвергать сомнению квалификацию Духовных Наставников пока вы их еще не приняли как Гуру это не то что не опасно, это необходимо.


Я имел ввиду публичное высказывание таких мыслей о ком-либо. 
При выборе наставника происходит беспристрастный анализ его качеств, если качества не удовлетворяют, то он просто не рассматривается как Духовный Наставник. Тем не менее, какие-то странности, могут оказаться не странностями, а допустим испытанием. Кто-то на форуме писал, как один мастер пришел на ретрит пьяный. После этого половина учеников разочаровалась в нем и уехала с ретрита. На следующий день мастер сказал:"Ну что, остались самые проверенные, теперь приступаем к ретриту". Я представляю чтобы написала на форуме первая часть ретритчиков, которые уехали, если бы общались здесь.
Поэтому надо взвешивать слова и мысли и страратся чтобы они были нейтральными. Ну не подходит этот наставник, хорошо, значит нет у меня с ним кармической связи, буду дальше искать, а он пусть послужит распространению Дхармы для тех, кто с ним имеет связь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я имел ввиду публичное высказывание таких мыслей о ком-либо. 
> При выборе наставника происходит беспристрастный анализ его качеств, если качества не удовлетворяют, то он просто не рассматривается как Духовный Наставник. Тем не менее, какие-то странности, могут оказаться не странностями, а допустим испытанием. Кто-то на форуме писал, как один мастер пришел на ретрит пьяный. После этого половина учеников разочаровалась в нем и уехала с ретрита. На следующий день мастер сказал:"Ну что, остались самые проверенные, теперь приступаем к ретриту". Я представляю чтобы написала на форуме первая часть ретритчиков, которые уехали, если бы общались здесь.
> Поэтому надо взвешивать слова и мысли и страратся чтобы они были нейтральными. Ну не подходит этот наставник, хорошо, значит нет у меня с ним кармической связи, буду дальше искать, а он пусть послужит распространению Дхармы для тех, кто с ним имеет связь.


Если странности не проходят то это не испытание уже будет имхо, а качества Гуру, которыми он может прикрываться как испытанием для учеников, поэтому нужно время чтобы сделать выбор. Не сразу принимать как Гуру это важно. Выпивание мастером это цветочки по сравнению с каким-либо промыванием мозгов.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я не утверждал, что Его Святейшество — это непременно всего лишь образованный бхикшу, только подчеркнул, что объективно можно сказать о нём не более этого. В отношении Его Святейшества Кьябдже Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче я необъективен, потому что он входит в линию передачи моей практики. То, что он не бежал в Индию, а практиковал Дхарму в Тибете в течение двадцати лет Культурной Революции, рисковал жизнью ради спасения реликвий, потом занимался реконструкцией монастыря Дзогчен и созданием университета Шри Симха, а впоследствии, несмотря на страшную аварию, которая подорвала его здоровье, отправился в Индию и Непал передавать учения — т.е., другими словами, всю жизнь посвящал и посвящает исключительно сохранению и распространению Дхармы, не позволяет мне усомниться в том, что он —поистине реализованный мастер.


Из этого следует, что Кьябдже Пема Калсанг Ринпоче - хороший человек, самоотверженно преданный своему делу. Реализованность это тоже никак не подтверждает. Просто все равно вера получается: "считаю учителя реализованым, потому как он мой учитель, или входит в мою линию передачи"  :Smilie:  Получается "объективность" только к чужим учителям, а к своему - нет. ИМХО, лучше не подозревать реализацию ни в ком, кроме Будды и его ближайших учеников, чью реализацию он сам подтвердил. Но это уже тхеравада получиться  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но как мне кажется, для человека, который только начал интересоваться тибетским буддизмом нет острой необходимости в личном руководстве учителя. Конечно, здорово, когда карма позволяет обрести такое руководство с самого начала, но если этого не происходит, то ничего страшного. 
> 
> Не знаю, насколько уместна подобная параллель, но, к примеру, острая необходимость в научном руководителе актуальна для аспиранта, но никак не для первоклассника. Следовательно, для личных взаимоотношений с учителем нужно ещё и «дорасти».
> 
> Иногда мне кажется, что для многих из нас желание обрести личное руководство духовного наставника сравни желанию получить всё «на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой», и за этим скрывается элементарная лень и эгоистичное желание почувствовать себя особенным.
> :


Геше Джампа Тинлей пишет в Четырех благородных истинах: У Атиши был туповатый ученик, который физически не мог понять учение.Так вот он решил заняться практикой преданности учителю . Атиша устроил испытания ,кто лучший ученик,кто сорвет жестом яблоко с дерева, а потом обратно повесит .Ученик единственный  повесил яблоко на место,потому что сумел с помощью преданности гуру ,реализовать шаматху и другие сидхи.

----------

Yur (21.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Переместил оффтопик в отдельную тему.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Если странности не проходят то это не испытание уже будет имхо, а качества Гуру, которыми он может прикрываться как испытанием для учеников, поэтому нужно время чтобы сделать выбор. Не сразу принимать как Гуру это важно. Выпивание мастером это цветочки по сравнению с каким-либо промыванием мозгов.


Был Будда и есть его Учение ,а остальных можно считать дающими комментарии к его Учению .А слепо верить глупо и кармически опасно .

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> история одна, с участием Чатрала Ринпоче


Wyrd, позвольте полюбопытствовать, вы самолично изучали ситуацию с объявлением Его Святейшества о нахождении нового воплощения Панчен-ламы, или же просто ссылаетесь на версию отдельных маргинально настроенных участников форума?

Одним из оснований для моих сомнений в том, что Вы самостоятельно подробно изучили данную историю, послужил тот факт, что Вы по какой-то причине путаете двух разных людей: Чатрала Ринпоче и Чадрэла Ринпоче. Я подумал, что человек «в теме» не стал бы допускать таких нелепых ошибок.

Всё же если я ошибаюсь, то не могли бы Вы привести ссылки на источники, на которые вы опирались в изучении данной темы, дабы мы могли рассеять все свои сомнения и понять насколько эти источники авторитетны и неангажированны.

Тем временем предлагаю Вашему вниманию отрывок из фильма The Kingdom of Lost Boy, в котором данный факт подан несколько под иным углом, нежели в версии уже ставшей традиционной для ряда участников желающих поспекулировать на теме объявления о признании Его Святейшеством Панчен-ламы. При желании можете посмотреть весь фильм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Я имел ввиду публичное высказывание таких мыслей о ком-либо. 
> При выборе наставника происходит беспристрастный анализ его качеств, если качества не удовлетворяют, то он просто не рассматривается как Духовный Наставник. Тем не менее, какие-то странности, могут оказаться не странностями, а допустим испытанием. Кто-то на форуме писал, как один мастер пришел на ретрит пьяный. После этого половина учеников разочаровалась в нем и уехала с ретрита. На следующий день мастер сказал:"Ну что, остались самые проверенные, теперь приступаем к ретриту". Я представляю чтобы написала на форуме первая часть ретритчиков, которые уехали, если бы общались здесь.
> Поэтому надо взвешивать слова и мысли и страратся чтобы они были нейтральными. Ну не подходит этот наставник, хорошо, значит нет у меня с ним кармической связи, буду дальше искать, а он пусть послужит распространению Дхармы для тех, кто с ним имеет связь.


Если подходить к изложенному примеру беспристрастно, то будучи пьяным, данный человек явил слушателям пример не самого чистого нравственного поведения, особенно если при этом он являлся обладателем обета воздержания от алкоголя. Так что здесь мы имеем пример скорее не беспристрастной оценки, а кармической связи разной степени, которая определённой группе людей вопреки поведению учителя всё же позволила остаться. 

Если же рассматривать кармическую связь как фактор, влияющий на выбор наставника, то это фактор, имеющий скорее второстепенное значение, нежели первостепенное. К этому выводу можно прийти если, во-первых, обратить внимание на то, что согласно текстам первостепенным всё же являются соответствующие качества учителя, а во-вторых, учитывая понимание того, что карма – это процесс динамический и любую даже самую тонкую связь при желании можно преобразовать во что-то более значимое. Так я думаю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы по какой-то причине путаете двух разных людей: Чатрала Ринпоче и Чадрэла Ринпоче. Я подумал, что человек «в теме» не стал бы допускать таких нелепых ошибок.


Справедливости ради, этих лам, а также, как минимум, ещё одного ламу из Амдо, зовут одинаково — Чатрал (тиб. བྱ་བྲལ) Ринпоче. Разница — издержки транскрипции. В книге Майкла Бакли «Тибет», например, «a message was sent to India by *Chatral* Rinpoche, the head abbot of Tashilhunpo Monastery».

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Если же рассматривать кармическую связь как фактор, влияющий на выбор наставника, то это фактор, имеющий скорее второстепенное значение, нежели первостепенное. К этому выводу можно прийти если, во-первых, обратить внимание на то, что согласно текстам первостепенным всё же являются соответствующие качества учителя, а во-вторых, учитывая понимание того, что карма – это процесс динамический и любую даже самую тонкую связь при желании можно преобразовать во что-то более значимое. Так я думаю.


Так-то оно так. Но тут есть один тонкий момент, который вводит меня в когнитивный диссонанс.

Сначала я объясню, как я понимаю выбор наставника в соответствии с мануалами и наставлениями. Если я в чем-то не прав, то поправьте меня.

Все качества гуру, на которые нужно ориентироваться, можно условно разбить на три группы:
 - нравственность
 - ученность
 - бодхичитта / познание Пустоты (эти две вещи если и не являются одним, то, по крайней мере, очень близки)

И из этих трех именно бодхичитта и познание Пустоты являются критически важными. То есть, если некий гуру не обладает ни нравственностью, ни ученностью, но только безупречной бодхичиттой и познанием Пустоты, то на такого гуру можно положиться. Но если же некий гуру обладает и нравственностью и ученностью, но не обладает бодхичиттой, то такого гуру следует избегать.

И тут возникает проблема: если как проверить, является ли лама ученым или нравственным, более-менее понятно, то как проверить, есть ли у ламы бохичитта и знание Пустоты, мне совершенно неизвестно.

Лично для себя я решил, что ничего не остается, кроме как полагаться на интуицию, ощущения и кармические связи. Увы и ах.

Если кто-нибудь из форумчан знает, как проверить наличие бодхичитты, то пусть объяснит.

----------


## Дубинин

Если предполагается первый бхуми- так наличием сиддх соответствующих, наверное проверяется.

----------


## Pasha

> Если кто-нибудь из форумчан знает, как проверить наличие бодхичитты, то пусть объяснит.


В Ламриме Дже Цонкапы для высшей личности есть правила даяния и других парамит .Я думаю надо следить за поведением Ламы согласно этой сутре.ИМХО

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Справедливости ради, этих лам, а также, как минимум, ещё одного ламу из Амдо, зовут одинаково — Чатрал (тиб. བྱ་བྲལ) Ринпоче. Разница — издержки транскрипции. В книге Майкла Бакли «Тибет», например, «a message was sent to India by *Chatral* Rinpoche, the head abbot of Tashilhunpo Monastery».


Тем не менее, во всех встречающихся мне материалах по этой теме фигурирует либо «Chadrel» либо «Jadrel». Ваш пример – это единственный случай, когда я столкнулся с «Чатрал» в отношении бывшего настоятеля Ташлхунпо, хотя, безусловно, речь идёт об одном и том же «Bya-bral».

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В Ламриме Дже Цонкапы для высшей личности есть правила даяния и других парамит .Я думаю надо следить за поведением Ламы согласно этой сутре.ИМХО


Даже не столько бодхичитта, сколько сострадание для ламы критически важно.  Это можно проверить по его поступкам. Только долго нужно проверять.

----------


## Wyrd

Сойлсе, безусловно, я не в теме. Хотя бы потому, что мне не очень интересно. Я не из гелуг, и до реализации Далай-ламы мне дела, на самом деле, нет. Непонятно только, почему по умолчанию я кому-то что-то должен  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Сойлсе, безусловно, я не в теме. Хотя бы потому, что мне не очень интересно. Я не из гелуг, и до реализации Далай-ламы мне дела, на самом деле, нет. Непонятно только, почему по умолчанию я кому-то что-то должен


В таком случае совершенно непонятно почему при всей заявленной индифферентности Вы вообще решили участвовать в данном обсуждении. Тем не менее, благодарен Вам за то, что исчерпывающем образом предоставили информацию о собственном уровне компетентности в обсуждаемом вопросе.

В связи с чем Вы упомянули «Гелуг» судя по всему останется для меня загадкой.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Если кто-нибудь из форумчан знает, как проверить наличие бодхичитты, то пусть объяснит.


Как объяснял в своё время Геше Лхакдор, о наличии тех или иных качеств можно судить по их следствиям, так же, как наличие огня можно определить по наличию дыма. Ещё важно чтобы проявление этих качеств имело стабильный характер.

----------


## Wyrd

Написал в теме в связи с бушуюущим БГМ, при котором в вопросе реализации того или иного учителя бремя доказательства почему-то ложилось на тех, кто не спешил с утверждениями. То бишь: "а вы докажите, что Трыщпыщ Ринпоче - не будда!". Искать реплику не буду - время жалко.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> БГМ


Болезнь гиалиновых мембран?
Баровая грунторезная машина?
Вазелиновое масло?

 :Confused:

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Написал в теме в связи с бушуюущим БГМ, при котором в вопросе реализации того или иного учителя бремя доказательства почему-то ложилось на тех, кто не спешил с утверждениями. То бишь: "а вы докажите, что Трыщпыщ Ринпоче - не будда!".


А что ж в этом странного и противоречивого? Если кто-то вопреки общепринятому в рамках тибетской традиции факту, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV – это духовный лидер Тибета и эманация Авалокитешвары, утверждает обратное, то это необходимо как-то аргументировать соответствующими доводами.

----------


## Wyrd

> общепринятому в рамках тибетской традиции факту, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV – это духовный лидер Тибета и эманация Авалокитешвары


простите, и всего вам хорошего)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> простите, и всего вам хорошего)


Прощать вроде не за что, за пожелания спасибо. Взаимно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yur

> Санджай Лама кто то вроде патриарха, врятли возьмет в ученики.
> Нгаванг Тукдже не знаю, но хотелось бы больше узнать, чтоб хоть кто нибудь взял.)


Все настоящие Наставники в Дхарме готовы вам помочь . Все они обладают состраданием и с радостью помогут вам избавиться от омрачений . Если же я или другой человек укажут вам имя Наставника и вы примете в нём Прибежище , а затем посмотрите повнимательнее и передумаете уважать Наставника - тогда вам уже будет крайне трудно . Нарушить преданность даже по отношению к обычному неучу и леньтяю , если вы уже приняли его как Духовного Наставника это большая негативная карма . Если же нарушите преданность по отношению к доброму но малознающему Наставнику - негативная карма будет огромной . Ну а нарушение преданности к настоящему Гуру Махаяны - это ад , только и без оговорок . 
   Так что советы незнакомых вам людей это последнее , что может вам помочь в выборе . 

Есть конечно и другая сторона . Все мы непостоянны , все мы не знаем когда умрём . Слишком долго искать Наставника значит так и умереть даже не начав . 

Потому сегодня есть лучший Путь : искренне и с уважением слушайте и читайте Учение Е.С. Далай-ламы . Многие лучшие люди этого мира уважают Его от чистого сердца . Вы точно не попадёте в беду таким путём . А затем , в зависимости от вашего понимания Учения вы сами всё увидите : чьё Учение чисто и точно , а чьё странно и смутно . Тогда и решите окончательно сами .

----------

Гошка (22.04.2014)

----------

